# Windscreen for a Pilote.



## EdwardCurrents (May 5, 2011)

I need a windscreen for a Merc based Pilote Motorhome. It's a Galaxy 881 reg Y686TOJ. A second hand item will be fine.

Any guidance on who can supply these would be great.

Thanks,

TG


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is it not an insurance job? 

If not, try a windscreen company - maybe a smaller one who are not just selling to the insurers? May get a better price.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try RAC Windscreen service . . they have loads of contacts & got me a front screen for my Hymer no prob.


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

EdwardCurrents said:


> I need a windscreen for a Merc based Pilote Motorhome. It's a Galaxy 881 reg Y686TOJ. A second hand item will be fine.
> 
> Any guidance on who can supply these would be great.
> 
> ...


Someone on another forum suggested this company:
http://www.smilewindscreens.co.uk/mercedes
Seem quite cheap but I have not used them myself so I can't offer anything further.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If your vehice is an A class I suggest you start taliking to your insurance company pronto!! 

The cost is likely to be in the thousands   Yes I did say thousands, thats why many MH insurance policy have a limit on windscreen costs.

I spoke with a chap last summer who had just had a new screen fitted in his nearly new Hymer, the cost was just over 2.5K


----------

